# PPI ART SERIES CLUB



## Darth SQ

Many of you on this site are old school fanatics. A lot of you are big fans of the PPI amps of the '90s. Some of you are way over the top collectors of the PPI Art series amplifiers at levels I had no idea were possible. This thread is to see how much interest there is in starting a DIYMA online club for anyone who owns, owned, wants to own, or wants to be a part of a group of fanatics for the PPI amplifiers of that era.
Why form a club?
After talking and e-mailing many of you on this site, it has become clear each and every one of you have something to offer that could help other club members. Whether it's history, installing procedures, finding old PPI parts or components, repairs, repainting, what speakers or head units work with these amps the best, nostalgia, literature, competition tips. etc..... you all have something to bring to the table.
Just like DIYMA, when we all combine our knowledge and passion, it makes car audio much more fun with fewer expensive mistakes.
So this is just the beginning.
If you are interested, please vote yes in the poll. Also, this is the time for suggestions on what we want the club to be. Please post any ideas you may have on what the club should or shouldn't be about.
All ideas are on the table.
This will be "YOUR" club.
So far, the word of mouth response has been very favorable. Plans are to get it up and running on a regular schedule soon once we all sort out the details. Please look to this thread for updates and additional information as it becomes clearer.
Your participation is much appreciated!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## mdavis007

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Sounds great. I don't know how much i personally would have to offer technically, but i am always willing to offer what little knowledge i have. I had the pleasure of owning the PPI art series amps back in the 90's (only to unfortunately have them stolen out of my car)  I just started to get back into car audio in the last month after about 17 years of just running factory systems with a sub added. I just bought an A600.2 and an A300.2 on ebay and still have my EPX-233 from back in the day. Just need to figure out what components i am going to run in the front, so a dedicated PPI Art Club sounds very interesting to me.

Sorry for rambling, looking forward to see what happens here.


----------



## PPI_GUY

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Bret, it sound OK if you are into ART amps but, some of us are into the older Pro Mos/AM/M series. Some might even be into the PC amps. Would we be welcomed as well?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



PPI_GUY said:


> Bret, it sound OK if you are into ART amps but, some of us are into the older Pro Mos/AM/M series. Some might even be into the PC amps. Would we be welcomed as well?


It will be open to all the old school PPI amps.
I should have been more clear on that matter.
Look forward to your input.
Bret


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



mdavis007 said:


> Sounds great. I don't know how much i personally would have to offer technically, but i am always willing to offer what little knowledge i have. I had the pleasure of owning the PPI art series amps back in the 90's (only to unfortunately have them stolen out of my car)  I just started to get back into car audio in the last month after about 17 years of just running factory systems with a sub added. I just bought an A600.2 and an A300.2 on ebay and still have my EPX-233 from back in the day. Just need to figure out what components i am going to run in the front, so a dedicated PPI Art Club sounds very interesting to me.
> 
> Sorry for rambling, looking forward to see what happens here.


I didn't read any rambling; just someone that's a perfect match for why the club should be formed.
We need all levels of interest from beginners to professional experts including the original team members at PPI that participate on this forum.
Hope to hear more from all of you soon.
Bret


----------



## PPI_GUY

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> It will be open to all the old school PPI amps.
> I should have been more clear on that matter.
> Look forward to your input.
> Bret


:beerchug:
Cool! Good to go!


----------



## DR OBLIVION

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Not to thread jack, but since this is dedicated to PPI collectors, I just thought I'd mention that I just listed a cherry A300 Black art series and a Sedona 200iqx on eBay in a 1 day auction. Last of my PPI amps. Huge fan, but no longer a collector.


----------



## waldojeffershead

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Quit hoarding the art series.

Some of us would like to own an a300 or a600 someday. Preferable one that hasn't be modified to work without the plugs.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

BUMP!
Anyone else interested?
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Looky looky whats on ebay!
Item# 260695430110
All of them are .2 art series including a couple of a1200.2.
A little pricey though.
Bret


----------



## PPI_GUY

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

I saw that. Seems the seller would have better luck selling them individually rather than as a lot. Looks like the economy is claiming another great old school collection. Sad.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



PPI_GUY said:


> I saw that. Seems the seller would have better luck selling them individually rather than as a lot. Looks like the economy is claiming another great old school collection. Sad.


Is it an addiction when I want both those a1200.2s (check that) ALL OF THEM, and don't have a clue what I would put them in?:surprised:
Especially since I don't care if I even have something to put them in?:laugh:
Maybe they can go in my wife's 2002 Odyssey........yea.......that'll work. 
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## astrochex

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

I am looking at these amps to power my system so this could be a great research resource.


----------



## Leksikon

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

I'd be down to join. I've only got an old 2350DM at the moment but I might have to make some calls and see if old friends still have any of my old amps laying around


----------



## FartinInTheTub

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

I've always been an Art Series lover! Some people don't like the look of these amps but I have always thought they were elegant, clean and the sound is so smooth and clean. I'm planning an install right now on my 2000 e46 Bimmer using the A300 to run my front comps. I am however in need of a power plug. I have the speaker plug but somehow misplaced the other. If anyone has one they could sell me cheap I would really appreciate it. I would love to have my 300 powering the Alpine SPX pro comps. As for the ppi club... I'm in! I plan on expanding my collection.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



FartinInTheTub said:


> I've always been an Art Series lover! Some people don't like the look of these amps but I have always thought they were elegant, clean and the sound is so smooth and clean. I'm planning an install right now on my 2000 e46 Bimmer using the A300 to run my front comps. I am however in need of a power plug. I have the speaker plug but somehow misplaced the other. If anyone has one they could sell me cheap I would really appreciate it. I would love to have my 300 powering the Alpine SPX pro comps. As for the ppi club... I'm in! I plan on expanding my collection.


Ebay.
search using "PPI".
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## mdavis007

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

OMG...amplifier abuse. lol

PPI ART SERIES AMPS - eBay (item 220703964425 end time Dec-04-10 10:59:49 PST)


----------



## PPI_GUY

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



Leksikon said:


> I'd be down to join. I've only got an old 2350DM at the moment but I might have to make some calls and see if old friends still have any of my old amps laying around


Or...you could sell me that 2350DM at an incredibly inexpensive price. Thus saving yourself from alot of hassle and worry.


----------



## Jh8909

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

I'm in. have an old Sedona APA 500-ix thats blown that I still need to get fixed. 

and my first system included an A300.2 on a 10" JL W6

I also had a few A600.2's that I bought and sold a while back. 

still never pulled the trigger on a A1200.2 though. always wanted one. ESPECIALLY the black ones.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



mdavis007 said:


> OMG...amplifier abuse. lol
> 
> PPI ART SERIES AMPS - eBay (item 220703964425 end time Dec-04-10 10:59:49 PST)


It's like a nightmare!!!!!!!!!!:mean:
Bret


----------



## FartinInTheTub

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Ebay.
> search using "PPI".
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


There's only one guy on there selling them used and he's asking a crazy premium. $40? give me a break.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



FartinInTheTub said:


> There's only one guy on there selling them used and he's asking a crazy premium. $40? give me a break.


I thought I saw black ones for $25.00?
I will look again.
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



FartinInTheTub said:


> There's only one guy on there selling them used and he's asking a crazy premium. $40? give me a break.


Yep, plenty of black ones for cheap.
If you want the white one ($40.00), it's a best offer auction.
Low ball 'em and see if he takes it. 
Good luck to you.

Finally, we're getting some interest for the club. 
Next question is where are all the hardcore Art Series collectors and old timers?
Surely you have an opinion on what you think the club should be about. Please post your thoughts; even if your opinion is why you don't think it's for you.
Lastly, would love to see some posts regarding what you all would like to get out of the club. 
Consider this thread a long term brainstorming.
Everything is on the table.
Thx,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Potbelly

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

always been an art series fanatic.....

haven't had any in several years until yesterday, picked up a AX400 for my cdt braxils.....


----------



## Leksikon

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



PPI_GUY said:


> Or...you could sell me that 2350DM at an incredibly inexpensive price. Thus saving yourself from alot of hassle and worry.


I could do that, but ... no I really don't think I could, hell I'm trying to find another one lol


----------



## astrochex

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Yep, plenty of black ones for cheap.
> If you want the white one ($40.00), it's a best offer auction.
> Low ball 'em and see if he takes it.
> Good luck to you.
> 
> Finally, we're getting some interest for the club.
> Next question is where are all the hardcore Art Series collectors and old timers?
> Surely you have an opinion on what you think the club should be about. Please post your thoughts; even if your opinion is why you don't think it's for you.
> *Lastly, would love to see some posts regarding what you all would like to get out of the club. *
> Consider this thread a long term brainstorming.
> Everything is on the table.
> Thx,
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Information and advice, simply. These could be my first amp purchase(s) so I want to understand about living with these amps and what to do if something goes awry.

I've done some net searching but have not found any central location for a description of the series. I have some idea of the different models, but are some models recommended more than others?

Thanks.

Paul


----------



## Leksikon

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



astrochex said:


> Information and advice, simply. These could be my first amp purchase(s) so I want to understand about living with these amps and what to do if something goes awry.
> 
> I've done some net searching but have not found any central location for a description of the series. I have some idea of the different models, but are some models recommended more than others?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Paul


Living with these amps is pretty simple, although some of them do suck down a lot of power. Should something go wrong it shouldn't be too hard to repair, they were fairly straight forward internally compared to most current electronics. You can get an idea of rated power output and whatnot from HERE. If you see a model for sale and want to know what it does, hit that link up for info if it's not listed with the amp sale. Beyond that if you've got other questions post away.

Oh, as for some models being more recommended than others, pretty much all of them are awesome except for the 2350DM, so if you see a 2350DM for sale let me know and I'll make sure it gets off the market, for the good of the world as a whole, of course 

All joking aside they're all good amps, the best one to get is the one that does the job you need to get done.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



Leksikon said:


> All joking aside they're all good amps, the best one to get is the one that does the job you need to get done.


Well said.
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## astrochex

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



[B said:


> Leksikon[/B]]
> _All joking aside they're all good amps, the best one to get is the one that does the job you need to get done._


_

_


PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Well said.
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Wait, I thought you guys would have all the answers?!!!   

Damn, now I'm gonna have to do more research.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



astrochex said:


> [/I]
> 
> 
> Wait, I thought you guys would have all the answers?!!!
> 
> Damn, now I'm gonna have to do more research.


Ok, IMO, I'm partial to the .2 series from 1996 due to the better power supplies and more features. But don't tell anyone or the price for them will get even higher.:surprised:
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## waldojeffershead

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



mdavis007 said:


> OMG...amplifier abuse. lol


No laughing matter, that **** is harsh...


----------



## bluecavi28

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

What a great idea for a club. The PPI Art and Powerclass series are my personal favorites of all times there is always the arguement that amps do or do not make a difference in the SQ you get but to my ears there is something very special about the sound these amps amplify.

I remember the days when so many that had a top notch system used an old school PPI and a trio of w6v1's....sound so good and were built with such quality and class that you just don't see anymore....I sure miss the car audio scene from back then, Would Love to find a ppi a1200 in good shape when the funds are available. Thanks for starting this club I'll be following it and try to contribute when I can.


----------



## astrochex

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

thought I would post this here: A600.2 for $150 .....[NLFS]PPI A600.2 Art Series - Car Audio Classifieds.


----------



## mdavis007

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Do you any of you PPI art guys have any art series amps that don't work and might be willing to sell a piece from it?

I bought an A600.2 on Ebay and the amp is in decent shape but there is a plastic piece that goes around the fuse that is missing. Parts like this are hard to find. Figured i would see if any one here might have one to part with or know where i might be able to get one.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## astrochex

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



astrochex said:


> thought I would post this here: A600.2 for $150 .....[NLFS]PPI A600.2 Art Series - Car Audio Classifieds.


oops didn't notice the date. :blush:


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Wishing all old school PPI and Art Series fans a Merry Christmas!
Hope all of you get some new additions to our addiction for Christmas.
I will be on vacation starting Friday and will solidify this club idea more
with all of you when I return the beginning of next year.
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## astrochex

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*










Wanted to get the PPI Art experts to look a this eBay offering: PRECISION POWER PPI VERYRARE A1200.2 AMPLIFIER 1of5 ART - eBay (item 260709210600 end time Jan-15-11 16:42:40 PST)

I asked the seller about the lack of art. His response was "the silkscreening for these limited run amps was minimal and only in black. None of the five amps have the art decor." He says he confirmed this with Ms. Young.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



astrochex said:


> Wanted to get the PPI Art experts to look a this eBay offering: PRECISION POWER PPI VERYRARE A1200.2 AMPLIFIER 1of5 ART - eBay (item 260709210600 end time Jan-15-11 16:42:40 PST)
> 
> I asked the seller about the lack of art. His response was "the silkscreening for these limited run amps was minimal and only in black. None of the five amps have the art decor." He says he confirmed this with Ms. Young.


I think I know something about this amp.
I own it.
If you're interested, PM me.
If you're looking for knowledge about it, search DIYMA for, "RARE PPI A1200.2" and, "Do You Think Old PPI Amps Are Ugly" and read the posts.
I am also the DIYMA member starting the new PPI old school club. 
I hope you will join come the 1st of the new year because it will be a great place to learn about all that's old school PPI.
As for additional information regarding CHY and the amp, she said she talked to Jeff Scoon for me about it and he confirmed that they did make special dealer editions for promotions with minimal graphics. I was very appreciative that she did that for me.
On a side note, for all of old school PPI fans that have had the honor of getting to know CHY on a personal level, she now has her very own still in the box art series A100 amplifier as a Christmas present.
It just seemed so very wrong that the original artist didn't have one in her art collection. 
Hope that answers your inquiry.
Merry Christmas
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## astrochex

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

small world, eh?

Thanks Bret for the very kind response. I wish this amp was within my means, but unfortunately, it is not. I even have to wait a couple months before I can get any amp. I was asking out of curiosity given my limited knowledge of the Art series and then encountering one that did not have art.

I hope you find a good owner for it.

Thanks for the references, I thought I had done adequate searching, but I obviously did not.


----------



## oldschoolfool

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

I love art series amps. I got an A1200.2 and an A200 at the moment. I'v been listening to them ever since my dad had his A1200 powering the 3 JL 10's I loved that car


----------



## oldschoolfool

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

If anyone has an ax606 for sale I will buy it


----------



## Sine Swept

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

I'm currently running a beautiful Ax400 on my front stage after swapping it out from my less than good looking 2150AM, they are cleaner sounding than every amp I've had before them (JBL, Kenwood, Rockford)


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



oldschoolfool said:


> If anyone has an ax606 for sale I will buy it


Check ebay.
One is up for sale right now.
PPI Ax606.2 PrecisionPower**VERY RARE** old School item# 220712676885
Good luck on it.
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Yep, plenty of black ones for cheap.
> If you want the white one ($40.00), it's a best offer auction.
> Low ball 'em and see if he takes it.
> Good luck to you.
> 
> Finally, we're getting some interest for the club.
> Next question is where are all the hardcore Art Series collectors and old timers?
> Surely you have an opinion on what you think the club should be about. Please post your thoughts; even if your opinion is why you don't think it's for you.
> Lastly, would love to see some posts regarding what you all would like to get out of the club.
> Consider this thread a long term brainstorming.
> Everything is on the table.
> Thx,
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


ONE MORE BUMP BEFORE WE START SOLIDIFYING THIS CLUB.
ANYONE ELSE HAVE AN OPINION, SUGGESTIONS, DESIRES?
IT'S ALL ABOUT YOU AND WHAT YOU WANT.
NOW'S THE TIME TO JUMP IN AND STATE IT.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## astrochex

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> ONE MORE BUMP BEFORE WE START SOLIDIFYING THIS CLUB.
> ANYONE ELSE HAVE AN OPINION, SUGGESTIONS, DESIRES?
> IT'S ALL ABOUT YOU AND WHAT YOU WANT.
> NOW'S THE TIME TO JUMP IN AND STATE IT.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


How about using it as a one stop shop for Art Series information? Besides obvious specs, there could be user manuals, installation tips, etc.

Thanks.

Paul


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



astrochex said:


> How about using it as a one stop shop for Art Series information? Besides obvious specs, there could be user manuals, installation tips, etc.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Paul


Brilliant.
Not sure where to store it.
Can't be in the chatroom.
Maybe a continuing thread.
Maybe an actual official fan club website with it's own .com address.
Great idea.
Anyone care to add to this?
Thx,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jace314

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Mine collection of three orginal Art series amps has lowered to only 1! I had sold an A300, and an A600 both originals. However I still have and will keep another A300 thats currently in my car.

Im up for the Club! PPI ART... Yeah


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

For those of you that are following this thread, I would recommend, if you haven't already, read through the thread, "Holy Crap! PPI A1200.2 - 1 of 5 ever made". It's fully demonstrates the buyer beware scenario when buying one of these old and used amps. Also the last few pages have some really good information and pics visually demonstrating the internal problems that can develop over time with our amps and some great solutions to maintain them including an incredibly informative website link that I didn't even know existed illustrating the entire repair process from a car audio repair shop point of view thanks to a post from Chris B. (STARBOY869).

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vipnite

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Count me in!


----------



## jrouter76

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

I`m in I have 2 A600.2s I used to have 4 and a A404 and i sold them now I wished I still had them, guess I will have to get some of it back ...I also had a PAR225 eq stolen from me one of the best parametric eq`s ever made I wish that they would have made them in 10 bands instead of 5 ooh well.


----------



## computerjlt

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

i love my a200.2 just wish it was a tiny bit more powerful i'd use it for my midbass's


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Welcome to the new year and the beginning of DIYMA's new PPI Fan Club!
Ok, time to get this club rolling.
The purpose of the 1st meeting is to get together in realtime and work out the wants, needs, desires, and purpose.
You should be prepared to express your opinions on forming the foundation of the club and it's regular meetings.
At this time, I believe we should meet once a month using DIYMA's chatroom.
I am thinking 3pm PST the 1st Sunday of every month.
So, the 1st meeting will be on 3-6-11 at 3pm PST and I will post the chatroom details asap.
Obviously, this will be up to all of you if the hour and month will work but it's a good starting point.
My goal is to gather all of us that love PPI equipment in order to better educate us all, to see what others are doing with their components and their builds, to keep all of us from making mistakes already learned by other members, promote the usage and preservation of these fine components and artwork, who and what's still winning competitions, learn about and network with the best repair shops in the nation, to give a forum to the original employees to enlighten us on how it all came to be and why, and oh so much more.
It is also my wish, given enough time and interest, to create stand alone website for the club containing all the accumulated information, and that today's PPI recognize us as the Official PPI club and let us be a part of the future of PPI in whatever form that becomes.
This is just the beginning.
Remember, all of this is about you and your passion for car audio with special emphasis on the old school PPI components. 
I also believe it is important for me to be completely transparent in my role and reasons for starting the club. I have no agenda and no business to promote. I have no desire to rule or force any of my opinions in shaping the group. I am just an enthusiast that fell in love with the Art Series in the early '90s but couldn't afford the best back then (competed with 2nd hand Fosgates).
It was so hard for me to get information today about old school PPI equipment that it just makes sense for us to form a group and build a wealth of information for ourselves.
A ONE STOP SHOP.
That's about all for now.
Remember to always come to this thread for the latest information. 
It will be our ongoing link and update forum.
Once again, I will post asap how to get in the chatroom and how it will work. 
Then where it goes from there, is all up to you.
Please feel free to post any thoughts you have regarding all of this.
Thank you,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## audiogodz1

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

After one meeting there's nothing to talk about. There is no new news and hasn't been for ten years. Nothing's going to happen. Just build a thread full of specs and pics so DIYMA and others can enjoy it.  I know something about old school. I built the FTLOTG. Information is best in archived form.


----------



## PPI_GUY

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

I would suggest a good service to fellow PPI enthusiasts would be to create a list of reputable contacts to repair and rehabilitate old PPI amps. The list would only need to include those who have done and are currently doing repair work on old school PPI amps along with any exclusions that may apply. An example might be that "db-r" is no longer servicing the 2350DM series (according to a user here name Navy Chief). 
Sources for parts (plugs, heatsinks, endcaps, wiring harnesses, etc.) might also go into a database.
Just some thoughts.


----------



## jmacdadd

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Is anyone still interested in following through with a dedicated Art Series (or general old school PPI) site? Personally, I adore everything from the original PPI 225 to the PC Series. However, I stopped when the PC Series went .2 and turned silver (I only recognize the charcoal ones as "real" PPI...I'm a snob, sorry!).


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

i really like the PPI art series i don't have many ....maybe 10 or so...my biggest is a 600.2 but i still like them


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



jmacdadd said:


> Is anyone still interested in following through with a dedicated Art Series (or general old school PPI) site? Personally, I adore everything from the original PPI 225 to the PC Series. However, I stopped when the PC Series went .2 and turned silver (I only recognize the charcoal ones as "real" PPI...I'm a snob, sorry!).


Silver?
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jmacdadd

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Silver?
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Yes. Silver (metallic). I will find a picture so it can be seen what I think "silver" looks like in an old school PPI PC sink. There were the original charcoal metallic, the chromed 15th anniversary editions, then silver metallic and eventually more chrome. When the output stayed the same and the model numbers changed they lost me. Such as charcoal PC2150, silver PC2300.2 and chrome PC2600.2 all of which were [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected]


----------



## mdavis007

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Well hopefully this post will be the start of what this club can/will be about. I bought 2 PPI art amps off ebay a few months ago. A 300.2 and a 600.2. Unfortunately I haven't had a chance to hook them up and test until today since i don't have a garage and it's been cold as **** here. The a300 is in pristine condition and works perfectly, the a600 though makes a high pitch whine and the low impedance light stays on, music does make it to the speaker and it doesn't seem like the whine makes it to the speaker.

All stickers are missing from the bottom so it has more than likely been repaired. I plan to crack it and take some pics, figured i would just get this post going in the meantime and see if anyone has any ideas.

I wish i would have tested it as soon as i got it because the auction didn't list anything about it being defective. $225 lesson learned.

Might be willing to get it repaired if someone here knows what's up and thinks it might be worth it. If not just going to put it up on ebay for parts or something.


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



mdavis007 said:


> Well hopefully this post will be the start of what this club can/will be about. I bought 2 PPI art amps off ebay a few months ago. A 300.2 and a 600.2. Unfortunately I haven't had a chance to hook them up and test until today since i don't have a garage and it's been cold as **** here. The a300 is in pristine condition and works perfectly, the a600 though makes a high pitch whine and the low impedance light stays on, music does make it to the speaker and it doesn't seem like the whine makes it to the speaker.
> 
> All stickers are missing from the bottom so it has more than likely been repaired. I plan to crack it and take some pics, figured i would just get this post going in the meantime and see if anyone has any ideas.
> 
> I wish i would have tested it as soon as i got it because the auction didn't list anything about it being defective. $225 lesson learned.
> 
> Might be willing to get it repaired if someone here knows what's up and thinks it might be worth it. If not just going to put it up on ebay for parts or something.


sounds like a bad capacitor...they are known to whistle when bad


----------



## mdavis007

Thanks. Can that be repaired pretty easily or are capacitors specific? I have an electronics repair shop by my house I can take it to, but don't want to waste their time or mine if it's not really repairable.


----------



## PPI Master

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

First Post right here... what's up to all DIYMAs. I'm more of a lurker, but as this Elite PPI Club takes off, I will contribute what I can. Mostly I currently have all models of the PPI amps from the prototypes to every .2 series in 1996. I don't get off to any of them "Muffler" -looking amps starting with the PC versions. I tried them but the sticker on back turned me away .... you know "made in korea". At that time around 1998 it became Good Bye ole PPI.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Ok, I have created our club's social group here on DIYMA.
It is called, "Old School PPI Fan Club".
If you want to be a part of this online DIYMA club, please go ahead and become a member of the group.
For the life of me I cannot figure out how to access or start a realtime chatroom for our upcoming meeting.
If anyone has any ideas on how to do it, please post it here or pm me.
Thx,

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Here's the latest.
I have been on the phone with Anthony (ANT) in Phoenix and he confirms there is no provision for a realtime chatroom on DIYMA at this time.
He is however, going to get with his I.T. Dept and work out something for us software wise that will help our club.
I don't know what it will look like or what features it will have, but I will keep all of you informed.
As many of you know, ANT is also an old school PPI fan and wants to help make it all work.
I wanted to make sure he understood that DIYMA is the perfect location for this club since there is no other website in the world that has as many PPI focused members, fans, and addicts including original employees from the past and from today's PPI actively posting on this site.
For now, I am putting the 1st official meeting on hold until we work out with ANT the format it will take place in.
It's important to get it all right and operating smoothly to keep the interest up.
I will post more as soon as I know more.
Thx,

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## astrochex

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Ok, I have created our club's social group here on DIYMA.
> It is called, "Old School PPI Fan Club".
> If you want to be a part of this online DIYMA club, please go ahead and become a member of the group.
> For the life of me I cannot figure out how to access or start a realtime chatroom for our upcoming meeting.
> If anyone has any ideas on how to do it, please post it here or pm me.
> Thx,
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


For those interested in joining the club, here's the process:

Go to

> User CP
> Networking - Social Groups
> Old School PPI Fan Club


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



astrochex said:


> For those interested in joining the club, here's the process:
> 
> Go to
> 
> > User CP
> > Networking - Social Groups
> > Old School PPI Fan Club


Thank you ASTROCHEX.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

screw it, I'm in, never owned an ART Series amp(s), but they have always had a very fond place in my heart.. (had a friend with a grip of them)


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> screw it, I'm in, never owned an ART Series amp(s), but they have always had a very fond place in my heart.. (had a friend with a grip of them)


Alright, the social group Old School PPI Fan Club is up and running thanks to Ant getting the group section worked out.
Please thank Ant for doing this when you're in contact with him.
Now, we won't be able to have a realtime chatroom anytime soon, but the forum designed exclusively for our club is ready.
You should have received an invite from me today 3-6-11 to join, if not, pm me and I will send you one.
Once again, the point of this club and it's social group forum is for all of us to exchange ideas, information, pics, pdfs of manuals, install secrets, answer questions from other members, promote the good repair shops around the U.S., suggestions regarding what you would like to see posted, and so on.
If you have something you want to post and it has something to do with old school PPI? the club forum is where you want to do it.
I suggest you check it weekly for new content.
All posts and threads regarding the formation and continuation of this club will now be in that section so look there for the latest info.
Lastly, since the chatroom is not available, which was the first way I envisioned all of us communicating, it will be a learn as we go environment, so I ask you all for some patience while we move ahead.
Thanks in advance to all of you who join us!
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## mpowered325is

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

started my collection this weekend. picked up a 2300M and 2 A300's. Trying to get a PC2400 right now locally.


----------



## waldojeffershead

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

what is the best 3 channel crossover, besides the alpine 701 for use with a 4.1 system?

Preferable something period from like 1996

For example an a404 and an a300 bridged to a sub


----------



## mdavis007

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

There is the PPI EPX-223.

http://www.precisionpower.com/Manuals/Accessory Manuals/Precision_Power_EPX223 Crossover.pdf

Have one. PM me if interested.


----------



## jmacdadd

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

The EPX-223 is nice, but only offers 2 channel input and can't be mounted in a readily accessible location. I would prefer the FRX-322 as it offers 4 channel input and is 1/2 DIN and can be mounted in the dash within reach for easy adjustments.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...92373-ppi-art-series-club-diyma-new-post.html

If you want to go over the top, I would recommend a Sony XEC-1000. It's actually a 10 channel crossover but it's crazy awesome and offers 6 channel inputs!

For the most part, I would say that your choice would ultimately come down to your source unit and if you want to control any of the amps directly from it or the crossover...


----------



## jmacdadd

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Ooops...wrong link...

http://www.precisionpower.com/Manuals/Accessory Manuals/Precision_Power_FRX322 Crossover.pdf


----------



## waldojeffershead

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

the 6-channel inputs are ideal, as most modern decks give you sub volume control.


the sony seems like overkill and the PPI PC series had crossovers on the amps.


----------



## warmboi

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

I love my 600.2 but since I upgraded my speaker system it seems those little 4 gauge wires wont fit in the power side unless u cut half of it. kinda sucks


----------



## wdemetrius1

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

I just noticed this tread. Count me in.


----------



## lowblueranger

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

I'm totally in!!!!!!!!!! I'm trying to find 2350dm if anyone wants to get rid of one


----------



## DinLuca

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Since i bought my first Sedona APA50 i became a fan of PPI. 

Im still using PPI amps, all 3 i have are the Charcoal PC Series, they sound amazing and looks quite cool.

Count me in.


----------



## mrflamboynt

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

i vote for an oldschool section, with brand specific sub-sections......


----------



## c_nitty

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Anyone use this amp PPI PC2300.2?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



c_nitty said:


> Anyone use this amp PPI PC2300.2?


Nope, but I believe PPI_GUY likely has.
I am sure he'll see your post.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## brackac

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

In. Looking for pristine Art amps to mount on the wall in my office.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



brackac said:


> In. Looking for pristine Art amps to mount on the wall in my office.


Member request sent.
BTW Which Art amps are you looking for?
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## brackac

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Member request sent.
> BTW Which Art amps are you looking for?
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



Bret,

I would like to mount a pair of A404, a pair of A600, or a trio of A300. Or, just one A1200, but finding one of those in pristine condition is not easy.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



brackac said:


> Bret,
> 
> I would like to mount a pair of A404, a pair of A600, or a trio of A300. Or, just one A1200, but finding one of those in pristine condition is not easy.


I am doing something similar for a display using 3 art amps.
However, it will be something unlike anything done before.
I will post them someday if the project ever gets completed.
Good luck to your efforts.

BTW, a good friend of mine (amchino on diyma), has some of those you listed on ebay right now.
See what you think.
Here's his link:

Precision Power A600 A404 PEQ114 EPX223 US OLD SCHOOL - eBay (item 150620077093 end time Jun-26-11 15:59:55 PDT)


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## onebluec5

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Count me in.

From the moment I powered up my first Art Series White A600, I was in love! To this day, I still regret selling it. Currently the only Art I own is the tiny, yet capable A200. It's not hooked up, but I can't bring myself to sell it just yet.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



onebluec5 said:


> Count me in.
> 
> From the moment I powered up my first Art Series White A600, I was in love! To this day, I still regret selling it. Currently the only Art I own is the tiny, yet capable A200. It's not hooked up, but I can't bring myself to sell it just yet.


Done.

Thanks for your interest!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Anyone have any suggestions on what to do with our club?
We have around 40 members but I haven't seen any postings or use lately.
Any thoughts would be welcome.
Thx,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## onebluec5

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on what to do with our club?
> We have around 40 members but I haven't seen any postings or use lately.
> Any thoughts would be welcome.
> Thx,
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Would be great to share information/finds/sales on the awesome Art series.

By the way, I clicked the link in your sig and... WTF did I just watch?  lol


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



onebluec5 said:


> Would be great to share information/finds/sales on the awesome Art series.
> 
> By the way, I clicked the link in your sig and... WTF did I just watch?  lol


An install after it's completion. 
Creepy huh?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## onebluec5

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> An install after it's completion.
> Creepy huh?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


It's so creepy that I think I need to take a shower after watching it


----------



## mdavis007

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

lol. weird that he was across the street from what looked like a school. killing time before breaking out the candy?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



mdavis007 said:


> lol. weird that he was across the street from what looked like a school. killing time before breaking out the candy?


lol!
My favorite part is when he rolls down the driver's window and almost immediately complains its too hot!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ScorpioNATL

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Count me in. Hooked up my '93 a404 as a backup to my current amp (getting repaired) and let's just say happiness has returned! Sometimes there are classics that there are benchmarks against certain amps and well....I have missed my art series!! Tweeters have never sung so well as through the PPI 90's.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



ScorpioNATL said:


> Count me in. Hooked up my '93 a404 as a backup to my current amp (getting repaired) and let's just say happiness has returned! Sometimes there are classics that there are benchmarks against certain amps and well....I have missed my art series!! Tweeters have never sung so well as through the PPI 90's.


Done!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Sine Swept

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Well I managed to find a matching Ax400 to go with the second Ax400 already in service. Its nice to have two nineteen year olds again!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



Sine Swept said:


> Well I managed to find a matching Ax400 to go with the second Ax400 already in service. Its nice to have two nineteen year olds again!


Pics please. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## mumbles

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

I'll join in... I've got two A404's (never been powered), one A600 (never been powered), and one A600.2

Eric


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



EeeDeeEye said:


> I'll join in... I've got two A404's (never been powered), one A600 (never been powered), and one A600.2
> 
> Eric


Done.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## fnlow

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Bret, your enthusiasm for PPI Art stuff is contagious!

I am fortunate enough to posses an A404 and intend to incorporate it into an install in the future- hopefully it is still in working order since it was removed from a previous install around 5 years ago. I would post a picture, but it appears I need to post a minimum of 5 times before I can include a link.

Also can Bret or anyone else give me some more details on CHY please? I would love to know what artwork she produced prior to the art series, what she has been involved with since, and how she became involved with PPI. Perhaps this information is available already, if someone could point me in the right direction?



Cheers,
Damon


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



fnlow said:


> Bret, your enthusiasm for PPI Art stuff is contagious!
> 
> I am fortunate enough to posses an A404 and intend to incorporate it into an install in the future- hopefully it is still in working order since it was removed from a previous install around 5 years ago. I would post a picture, but it appears I need to post a minimum of 5 times before I can include a link.
> 
> Also can Bret or anyone else give me some more details on CHY please? I would love to know what artwork she produced prior to the art series, what she has been involved with since, and how she became involved with PPI. Perhaps this information is available already, if someone could point me in the right direction?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Damon


Damon,
Good luck on your build.
It's defininitely contagious and I have yet to find a cure for it.
It just seems to get worse over time. 

Ok, more info about CHY.
1st off, she's a member on DIYMA and a member of our PPI club. 

Her member name is her full name, carolynhallyoung.

If it has to do with the PPI ART and Sedona, she did it.
From the brochures, to the displays at ces, to the actual heatsink design for the Arts. And of course, the artwork on the amps themselves.

She a very talented lady still painting today.

If you google her name, you will find her website and see what she's up to today.

Hope that helps!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BumpaD_Z28

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

IN !










~DaVe


----------



## aV8ter

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Just snatched up the NIB A600 and A300 on ebay about an hour ago. I'll get all of mine together for a group photo once I get these two in mail.


----------



## aV8ter

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



EeeDeeEye said:


> I'll join in... I've got two A404's (never been powered), one A600 (never been powered), and one A600.2
> 
> Eric


I'm in Atlanta also. Would you possibly being willing to trade that 600.2 for another art?


----------



## ahardb0dy

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Hello all, I have 2 Art series amps that I was using up until the other day when my 5075DX started blowing fuses, but I have that amp and a 2200 that I bought new back in 1991, white of course, paid 10% extra to get the white one, also have a RCM1000 controller and had fiber optic cables made to connect the 2. 

Would some of the Sansui amps be included in here as they were made by PPI??


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



ahardb0dy said:


> Hello all, I have 2 Art series amps that I was using up until the other day when my 5075DX started blowing fuses, but I have that amp and a 2200 that I bought new back in 1991, white of course, paid 10% extra to get the white one, also have a RCM1000 controller and had fiber optic cables made to connect the 2.
> 
> Would some of the Sansui amps be included in here as they were made by PPI??


I don't have a problem with the Sansuis or the Special Editions being part of this club.
Pics?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ahardb0dy

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

I don't own the Sansui's I just know from Ampguts that PPI made them for Sansui. I thought I replied to another thread and posted pics of my amps but I have not seen it there yet, so I'll post them here.

Here are my 2 PPI amplifiers:

together:










Left amp 2200 (still have the receipt for this one too!):











Right amp 5075DX:










The RCM1000 controller:


----------



## ahardb0dy

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Some other stuff I think you all might like:

Original 2200M receipt (removed my last name):










Original 2200M owners manual:










5075DX (dirty just pulled it out of the car):










5075DX inside:










inside power wire side:










inside rca side:










inside rca side with upper small board removed:


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Original owner.
Don't see that everyday.
Good stuff.
You should post all of these pics over in the old school show off thread as well. leased:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## brackac

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Anyone know where I can find speaker side plugs for a A404?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



brackac said:


> Anyone know where I can find speaker side plugs for a A404?


Ebay if you're not looking for factory white.
Otherwise, maybe someone on here might.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## brackac

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Well, I now have a A404 and a 300.2 The 404 needs some cosmetic repair, going to take it to a local autobody show and see what can be done. I am also trying to get a Pro Mos 25 to add to the collection.


----------



## ahardb0dy

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Original owner.
> Don't see that everyday.
> Good stuff.
> You should post all of these pics over in the old school show off thread as well. leased:
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Posted in other thread, know anyone that could repair my 5075??


----------



## brackac

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



ahardb0dy said:


> Posted in other thread, know anyone that could repair my 5075??


Looking for a similar service.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



brackac said:


> Well, I now have a A404 and a 300.2 The 404 needs some cosmetic repair, going to take it to a local autobody show and see what can be done. I am also trying to get a Pro Mos 25 to add to the collection.


See if you have Colors On Parade in your town.
They're the one's that the dealerships use to blend and repair paint damage for their used cars.

Great at color and sheen matching.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## adamtwo4

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Beautiful pieces on this thread, have always had a soft spot for the Arts since I had a A600.2 that I bought off a friend. First "Real" amplifier that I owned. (other than cheap stuff)


----------



## $LICK CALIFA$

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Hey everyone, this is my 1st post and I thought it should be in this thread! I've been a lurker on diyma for a few years and a member on a few other forums and I've been looking for something like this since I began my old school ppi obsession (small collection of ~30 pieces, amps & processors ranging from the am series to .2 pc series). I know there will be lots of great info and insight I can look forward to soaking up. Thanks guys - consider me in!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



$LICK CALIFA$ said:


> Hey everyone, this is my 1st post and I thought it should be in this thread! I've been a lurker on diyma for a few years and a member on a few other forums and I've been looking for something like this since I began my old school ppi obsession (small collection of ~30 pieces, amps & processors ranging from the am series to .2 pc series). I know there will be lots of great info and insight I can look forward to soaking up. Thanks guys - consider me in!


Welcome.
There's no better forum for PPI fans.
Search "PPI" and you spend days reading and getting caught up.

Time to take some pics of said 30 pieces and post them once you've racked up enough posts to do so.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## $LICK CALIFA$

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

will do - its just I'm gonna have to dig thru boxes that I've packed away like tetris


----------



## cutra

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Well guys I just got my first 2 ppi amps a small one in fair condition PPI 2050AM and a big one the PPI-2300AM which as you can see in the pictures is in fantastic condition. From what I can see it has never been mounted and I don't know if it has ever been powered up. I don't have the speaker leads yet.


----------



## ahardb0dy

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

NICE !! Warranty seal still intact too


----------



## cutra

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



ahardb0dy said:


> NICE !! Warranty seal still intact too


I just listed it too!!! 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/150785989606?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649


----------



## ahardb0dy

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

that shouldn't last too long


----------



## Navy Chief

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Here is my little contribution, hope nobody gets too upset about my "changes"


----------



## ou812

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Absolutely gorgeous.:speechless:


----------



## ahardb0dy

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Looks like crap ! Why did you ruin those amps doing that??

J/k !! LOL


----------



## Navy Chief

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



ahardb0dy said:


> Looks like crap ! Why did you ruin those amps doing that??
> 
> J/k !! LOL


You should see what they looked like when I got them.


----------



## duro78

That's the way they should of looked like.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## astrochex

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

Those look boss, Navy Chief. Nice work!


----------



## chad

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*

can we have a JL Slash series club too 

How about a "I used to listen to Guns 'N Roses in the 90's" club?


----------



## $LICK CALIFA$

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



cutra said:


> Well guys I just got my first 2 ppi amps a small one in fair condition PPI 2050AM and a big one the PPI-2300AM which as you can see in the pictures is in fantastic condition. From what I can see it has never been mounted and I don't know if it has ever been powered up. I don't have the speaker leads yet.


soooooo cleeeeeeeeaaannnn!!


ahardb0dy said:


> that shouldn't last too long


^^ agreed


Navy Chief said:


> Here is my little contribution, hope nobody gets too upset about my "changes"


How.
Was.
That.
Done?



ou812 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous.:speechless:


couldn't say it better myself...


----------



## apop311

Hello oldschool lovers and ppi enthusiasts I have been browsing through the posts and was wondering if anyone on here could help me . My current issue is that i am completly brain dead on what the possibilities are of using my current audio gear. I have a ppi 2300am 2x300 @ 4 ohm and [email protected] my dilema is that i have a 91 talon tsi with a 6 speaker system and I plan to utilize all 6 speakers and I know that this amp is a powerhouse but I have no clue on how to wire this monster to support most of my speakers. I would love to run all of my component speakers with it (front and rear fill) My system includes the following headunit (alpine 7915), dash speakers(3.5" vifa 2way speakers 8ohm:/) 5.25 door speakers old 2way sony 4ohm, rear fill acoustic reasearch 6x9 4ohm subwoofer oz audio 300h and 4channel alpine 3554 what is my best bet wiring wize with the ppi 2300am I dont want to overpower any speakers or fry the amp due to too low of an impedance rating thank you so much


----------



## Bartbx

Hey guys,

as a long term veteran in car audio ( more than 30 years), started at the age of 11-12 years I have seen most of the equipment being admired on this old school thread being " new" entries for that particular year.

My question is would anybody be interested in "new old school PPI amps" ? My mayor supplier here in Belgium was the importer for PPI during their golden ages. He still has some stuff laying on his shelfs waiting for some lover to buy them. I have a list of what is still there.. If someone is looking for something particular just post the reference maybe he still has it. I will pm you his website if there's interest. The products are mint in box, never been used, he even has some old Orion stuff,Nakamichi and he's willing to sell them.

Short list : A100.2( deign),A200.2(design),a200.2(black),A204.2(design),acm-420,sp spacer,peq-114,frx-456,deq230,eqp,par245,ppI X3,PC-1800.2 and a whole bunch of speakers and subwoofers.  

There will be mayor discounts on this stuff. And like I mentioned new in box, never used. I sometimes use some of these items to sell to a customer who is looking for something good but doesn't want to spend to much money...


----------



## brackac

Bartbx, you have mail.


----------



## Darth SQ

Bartbx said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> as a long term veteran in car audio ( more than 30 years), started at the age of 11-12 years I have seen most of the equipment being admired on this old school thread being " new" entries for that particular year.
> 
> My question is would anybody be interested in "new old school PPI amps" ? My mayor supplier here in Belgium was the importer for PPI during their golden ages. He still has some stuff laying on his shelfs waiting for some lover to buy them. I have a list of what is still there.. If someone is looking for something particular just post the reference maybe he still has it. I will pm you his website if there's interest. The products are mint in box, never been used, he even has some old Orion stuff,Nakamichi and he's willing to sell them.
> 
> Short list : A100.2( deign),A200.2(design),a200.2(black),A204.2(design),acm-420,sp spacer,peq-114,frx-456,deq230,eqp,par245,ppI X3,PC-1800.2 and a whole bunch of speakers and subwoofers.
> 
> There will be mayor discounts on this stuff. And like I mentioned new in box, never used. I sometimes use some of these items to sell to a customer who is looking for something good but doesn't want to spend to much money...


The best thing you could do for us is to get a full list of all that he has, post it here, and let us pm you.
Very much looking forward to that list. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## cutra

Anyone have speaker plugs for the am series amps for sale??


----------



## Bartbx

,PRECISION POWER 
A100.2	2x 25WRMS - design	435,00
A200.2	2x 50WRMS - design	470,00
A200.2	2x 50WRMS - black	470,00
A204.2	4x 25WRMS - design	620,00
ACM-420	Art amp control module - noise gate	454,00
SP spacer	5" spacer - antracite	124,00
PEQ-114	4 bands equilizer - 1/2 Din	124,00
FRX-456	4-5 6 way X-over	700,00
DEQ-230	Equiliser	960,00
EQP	6 band EQ	360,00
PAR-245	6-band parametrique EQ	600,00
PPI X3	2-3 Way filter	300,00

PC-1800.2	1x 800WRMS at 2 Ohm - silver metallic	1.575,00
PC 104 C1 140,00
PC 104 C2 210,00
PC 124 C1 170,00
PC 124 C2 235,00
PC 154 C2 280,00
PC 158 C2 280,00
PPI 4,2 280,00
PPI 40,1 140,00
PPI 5,2 320,00
PPI 52,1 155,00
PPI 6,2 350,00
PPI 65,1 235,00
PPI 69,1 250,00
PRO 104	10" flat piston - 300 WRMS - 4 ohm	617,00
PRO 124	12" flat piston - 300 WRMS - 4 ohm	696,00
PRO 154	15" flat piston - 500 WRMS - 4 ohm	1.960,00
PRO 158	15" flat piston - 500 WRMS - 8 ohm	1.960,00
This is a quick survey of what's left in stock. These were the prices in euro, taxes included. All products are new, never bee used mint in box. But if there is something interesting for some of you, he's willing to make a deal. Of course you can have a nice discount (>50%), just sent him an e-mail ( [email protected]), the guy's name is Luc and I'm sure you can come to an agreement.


----------



## Bartbx

@Brett , I have read your pm, can't react beause my mailbox is full ( can only contain 5 messages at a time) and I accidentally erased your list. Please sent your list of products also to Luk. ([email protected]), he's more familiar with the products than I do and you can ask him to make a deal on the products you want. There might even be some older connection stuff but he had to check it . Sure you might find some things you we're looking for. Success.


----------



## Darth SQ

Bartbx said:


> ,PRECISION POWER
> A100.2	2x 25WRMS - design	435,00
> A200.2	2x 50WRMS - design	470,00
> A200.2	2x 50WRMS - black	470,00
> A204.2	4x 25WRMS - design	620,00
> ACM-420	Art amp control module - noise gate	454,00
> SP spacer	5" spacer - antracite	124,00
> PEQ-114	4 bands equilizer - 1/2 Din	124,00
> FRX-456	4-5 6 way X-over	700,00
> DEQ-230	Equiliser	960,00
> EQP	6 band EQ	360,00
> PAR-245	6-band parametrique EQ	600,00
> PPI X3	2-3 Way filter	300,00
> 
> PC-1800.2	1x 800WRMS at 2 Ohm - silver metallic	1.575,00
> PC 104 C1 140,00
> PC 104 C2 210,00
> PC 124 C1 170,00
> PC 124 C2 235,00
> PC 154 C2 280,00
> PC 158 C2 280,00
> PPI 4,2 280,00
> PPI 40,1 140,00
> PPI 5,2 320,00
> PPI 52,1 155,00
> PPI 6,2 350,00
> PPI 65,1 235,00
> PPI 69,1 250,00
> PRO 104	10" flat piston - 300 WRMS - 4 ohm	617,00
> PRO 124	12" flat piston - 300 WRMS - 4 ohm	696,00
> PRO 154	15" flat piston - 500 WRMS - 4 ohm	1.960,00
> PRO 158	15" flat piston - 500 WRMS - 8 ohm	1.960,00
> This is a quick survey of what's left in stock. These were the prices in euro, taxes included. All products are new, never bee used mint in box. But if there is something interesting for some of you, he's willing to make a deal. Of course you can have a nice discount (>50%), just sent him an e-mail ( [email protected]), the guy's name is Luc and I'm sure you can come to an agreement.


So 620.00 euros converts to 810.00 dollars.
Way to rich for my blood even at half price.
Thanks for posting though.
I would recommend he puts it all on ebay and sees what happens.

BTW, what amps does this spacer fit?
SP spacer 5" spacer - antracite 124,00


----------



## Bartbx

Well those were the prices for these things here in Belgium. Prices were high here because of the transport costs, customs,warehousing and our taxsystem. This contributed to the fact that people lost interest in more expensive caraudio and the fact that for example PPI dissapeared from our market. Don't think he'll put it on ebay, doesn't have time for it and it's not that important. About the spacer, no idea I will ask him tomorrow. If you're interested in anything make him an offer you never know, what might happen. I just posted this because maybe somebody was looking for something in new condition and couldn't find it. A few amps were already ordered today , so next week he is going to update the list to what is still there. Greets.


----------



## Darth SQ

Bartbx said:


> Well those were the prices for these things here in Belgium. Prices were high here because of the transport costs, customs,warehousing and our taxsystem. This contributed to the fact that people lost interest in more expensive caraudio and the fact that for example PPI dissapeared from our market. Don't think he'll put it on ebay, doesn't have time for it and it's not that important. About the spacer, no idea I will ask him tomorrow. If you're interested in anything make him an offer you never know, what might happen. I just posted this because maybe somebody was looking for something in new condition and couldn't find it. A few amps were already ordered today , so next week he is going to update the list to what is still there. Greets.


Once again, thank you for posting the info.
I would love to see what else he finds so let us know.
The only pieces that I would be really interested in is any of the PPI ART shrouds that go around the deq-230, exp-223, or frx-456.
Le me know if he has any of these in white with the art on them.

Thanks again!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ampman

I would like to become part of the club if it's ok I've got some old school PPI amps, 1 white art series A-300 which could sure use some touching up here and there any suggestions on the best paint for that. And I've got a couple of black older series such as a PPI 4100AM 2030M and a PPI 225 I've been into PPI for many years now y'all have a great day


----------



## $LICK CALIFA$

Ampman said:


> I would like to become part of the club if it's ok I've got some old school PPI amps, 1 white art series A-300 which could sure use some touching up here and there any suggestions on the best paint for that. And I've got a couple of black older series such as a PPI 4100AM 2030M and a PPI 225 I've been into PPI for many years now y'all have a great day


Another enthusiast is always wanted!! Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Darth SQ

Both of you look for your pm'd invitations.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## $LICK CALIFA$

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Both of you look for your pm'd invitations.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


got mine, thanks bret!


----------



## Ampman

$LICK CALIFA$ said:


> got mine, thanks bret!


I didn't so thanks just the same y'all have a blessed one


----------



## Darth SQ

Ampman said:


> I didn't so thanks just the same y'all have a blessed one


I just sent it again.

No excuses this time. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ampman

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I just sent it again.
> 
> No excuses this time.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


My bad Bret sorry bout that I got it thanks for the invite y'all have a good one


----------



## WhiteLX

I feel so left out.


----------



## Darth SQ

WhiteLX said:


> I feel so left out.


Done.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## $LICK CALIFA$

seems like we're growing daily


----------



## Darth SQ

I need some ideas on what to do with the social area.
No one is using it so either it's not working for us, or you all just rather post everything in the public forum.

Maybe a fresh outlook from someone will help.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ampman

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I need some ideas on what to do with the social area.
> No one is using it so either it's not working for us, or you all just rather post everything in the public forum.
> 
> Maybe a fresh outlook from someone will help.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


What about for starters a discussion of what got us hooked on PPI'S in the first place, and maybe the first models we bought that sold us on being a true PPI fan. Its one thing to be part of a club but knowing what brought us all here I feel might bring others as well just a thought and I hope you'll consider have a good one Bret


----------



## Darth SQ

That's a good start Ampy.
Now are we "all" wanting to do stuff like that in the social PPI club forum or in a thread for everyone to see?

A better question would be do we want to start regularly using the PPI club forum that Anthony set aside for us or not?

The reason that I ask is that we have almost 100 members now and no one is posting anything in there.

The trade off in not usnig it is there's no privacy to what we post. 
Everyone gets to see our laundry.

I am looking for responses to the above and everyone's opinion is welcome.

Now that Ampman has got us started, please keep the ideas coming.
There's no such thing as a dumb idea unless it's something like including Orion or Rockford Fosgate in our club.
Now that would be dumb. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## hispeedguy

*Re: PPI ART SERIES CLUB ON DIYMA*



ahardb0dy said:


> Some other stuff I think you all might like:
> 
> Original 2200M receipt (removed my last name):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original 2200M owners manual:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5075DX (dirty just pulled it out of the car):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5075DX inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside power wire side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside rca side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside rca side with upper small board removed:


When i was looking at your Magna receipt your total after tax is less then your total after you put a deposit down, so they got $104 extra off you?? You paid $620.80 balance plus $52.00 deposit or am i just not getting it...lol


----------



## ahardb0dy

I don't remember, I do know he charged me 10% more for the white amp


----------



## Darth SQ

That 3rd to last gut pic is exactly why you don't ever pull on the wires on any piece of equipment.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ahardb0dy

Just wanted to share this, When I bought my PPI RCM-1000 to control my PPI 5075DX amplifier it did not come with the fiber optic cables or power plug, I ordered 2 fiber optic cables, one long enough to run from my trunk to the front seat and another about 2 foot long that I could plug into the amp and controller from inside the trunk, I don't recall what they cost but here is a link to the company and the cables I purchased, just in case anyone else may need them:

VL/VL General Purpose Duplex Straight-Through Patch Cords w Duplex Connectors - Industrial Fiber Optics, Inc.

I also made the power plug using a plug from a strobe light that my old work truck had, 

Here are some pics of the short cable and the plug and assembly I made:


----------



## coffee_junkee

Good find on the fiber optic cable!!

I have many power plugs for processors and older M/AM series amps if anybody needs them? Just send a PM for details..


----------



## jonnyanalog

I want to join the club!!! Arts are my fav! 
I wish I would have never sold my minty black A100 and A300.2.


----------



## Darth SQ

jonnyanalog said:


> I want to join the club!!! Arts are my fav!
> I wish I would have never sold my minty black A100 and A300.2.


Done.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Sine Swept

I'm in the thinking stages to add a 2150am to some Focal Utopia 5w2's in kickpanels - would be the 3rd PPI amp in my setup


----------



## Darth SQ

Sine Swept said:


> I'm in the thinking stages to add a 2150am to some Focal Utopia 5w2's in kickpanels - would be the 3rd PPI amp in my setup


I think I speak for the whole club when I say that I am sure we all would love to see some pics. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ampman

Check this out guys this is one of my most prize possessions, PPI 2150AM 
got it very cheap as parts repair, it only had a very minor problem that took less than 5 minutes to fix it works perfect with no issues it has no DC offset at all on the outputs I'd say not bad for an amp this old and it looks awesome as well an also I got to put new power an ground wires in it and that's all 







a


----------



## Darth SQ

Ampman said:


> Check this out guys this is one of my most prize possessions, PPI 2150AM
> got it very cheap as parts repair, it only had a very minor problem that took less than 5 minutes to fix it works perfect with no issues it has no DC offset at all on the outputs I'd say not bad for an amp this old and it looks awesome as well an also I got to put new power an ground wires in it and that's all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a


I read that in the os thread. 
Awesome buy!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ampman

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I read that in the os thread.
> Awesome buy!
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Thanks Bret Im so dang proud of that thing I had to post it in two threads just couldn't help myself lol nothing like old school


----------



## Ampman

Got a question fellows, but first allow me to explain my whys as to asking this question. My computer skills are not good I've tried finding what I'm looking for but can't so..... Do anyone know the time line as to when PPI made the changes from the M to AM and PC ect... I've always wanted to know the year to which those changes came about up until they sold out any help is most appreciated 
thanks


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> Got a question fellows, but first allow me to explain my whys as to asking this question. My computer skills are not good I've tried finding what I'm looking for but can't so..... Do anyone know the time line as to when PPI made the changes from the M to AM and PC ect... I've always wanted to know the year to which those changes came about up until they sold out any help is most appreciated
> thanks


Also when they designed and put on the market their first amps thanks again


----------



## ahardb0dy

I bought my 2200M in 1990, the 1991 brochure lists the AM amps, the A series came out after that (A300,A600,A1200,etc),


----------



## Ampman

ahardb0dy said:


> I bought my 2200M in 1990, the 1991 brochure lists the AM amps, the A series came out after that (A300,A600,A1200,etc),


Thanks


----------



## Doc ProMos

Hello...I just want to introduce myself....my name is Keith and I'm a old school PPI fanatic- I owned a Stereo install business in the early 90's and remember in the late 80's reading an article about Lucio Proni's Mustang and deciding I wanted a Pro Mos 2050... about 3 months later and after traveling to numerous Car Audio stores I found someone that actually knew what a 2050 was and could get me one.... From there my PPI journey began... I have recently started an old school stereo collection and have acquired a few nice pieces including a ProMos 2050, ProMos 425, ProArt 50 , DEQ230, 4200m, 2050am, PAR225, FRX322 and some "other manufacturers" items like Boston Acoustic Pro 6.5 3-way, Diamond Audio 6.5 3-way, Fosgate PR-7000 (working condition), PSL SE2200 (very cool amp) etc.... anyways I am hoping I can contribute to this forum and hope I get invited to join this Great Club.... thanx...keith aka Doc ProMos...


----------



## Doc ProMos

Just thought I would show a few pics of my current project... sorry about the bad pics, took them tonight with a phone...


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> Just thought I would show a few pics of my current project... sorry about the bad pics, took them tonight with a phone...


Welcome to DIYMA!

Ok, with a project like that, you can join. 
PM invite sent.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

BTW, we're just one new member away from reaching 50 clubmembers.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Can I be #50?


----------



## Darth SQ

You can be #50. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Ok, I was looking at the wrong screen.
We now have 83 members with the addition of Grizz Archer. 
Sinister-Customs, you were #82. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jimmie

Hello Every1,
I'd like to join?
i am building old school with a little new School in a 2002 Dodge Ram QC
What i have now,
Amp PPI ProArt 50
Subs 2 PPI 12" pcx 122 2 Ohm DVC
HU PPI PVI 789NRT
Crossover AudioControl 3way (will Trade for PPI Crossover)

Still needing to Get
Front Stage PPI 3 way Components 
Rear Fill PPI Pc 650s 2 way Component
Amp ppi a404.2
EQ PPI Par 245
CrossOver FRX 456 or a 3way Crossover
1 Link Spacer With Graphics
Pics to come soon!


----------



## Darth SQ

jimmie said:


> Hello Every1,
> I'd like to join?
> i am building old school with a little new School in a 2002 Dodge Ram QC
> What i have now,
> Amp PPI ProArt 50
> Subs 2 PPI 12" pcx 122 2 Ohm DVC
> HU PPI PVI 789NRT
> Crossover AudioControl 3way (will Trade for PPI Crossover)
> 
> Still needing to Get
> Front Stage PPI 3 way Components
> Rear Fill PPI Pc 650s 2 way Component
> Amp ppi a404.2
> EQ PPI Par 245
> CrossOver FRX 456 or a 3way Crossover
> 1 Link Spacer With Graphics
> Pics to come soon!


PM sent.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Pitbully

Might as well put my name in. 

I have a few PPIs already installed in my 71 Chevelle convertible and am getting some ones repaired as we speak


2 PPI Ax400
1 PPI 2300 AM

PPI 1200
PPI 600
Being repaired.


----------



## Mindcrime

May as well jump in as well

A300
A600

Black A100 and A200 on the way

PAR 225


----------



## Darth SQ

Mindcrime said:


> May as well jump in as well
> 
> A300
> A600
> 
> Black A100 and A200 on the way
> 
> PAR 225


PM sent.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Mindcrime

PRECISION POWER PAR-225 & FRX-322 -- PPI ~ OLD SCHOOL -- with all cables...!!!.. | eBay

Just scooped these

Not sure what the value is, but I didnt think it was deal, considering I need them


----------



## Doc ProMos

Mindcrime said:


> PRECISION POWER PAR-225 & FRX-322 -- PPI ~ OLD SCHOOL -- with all cables...!!!.. | eBay
> 
> Just scooped these
> 
> Not sure what the value is, but I didnt think it was deal, considering I need them


I just sold these....


----------



## Mindcrime

Lol, so I just bought them from you..... Nice


----------



## beef316

Mindcrime said:


> Lol, so I just bought them from you..... Nice


Lol

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sine Swept

Just picked up a 4200am today - in much better shape than my 2150am and a close rival to my twins - ax400's


----------



## trojan fan

Hey Brett

I'm a old school PPI guy.... can I join 

my first PPI amp was purchased back in the late 80's

Dumped the RF amps and never looked back

PS.....never owned a PPI amp built after 1997


----------



## Darth SQ

trojan fan said:


> Hey Brett
> 
> I'm a old school PPI guy.... can I join
> 
> my first PPI amp was purchased back in the late 80's
> 
> Dumped the RF amps and never looked back


Just pm'd ya.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Pitbully

Are we suppose to get a PM?


----------



## Darth SQ

Pitbully said:


> Are we suppose to get a PM?


Did you get an invite?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Mindcrime said:


> PRECISION POWER PAR-225 & FRX-322 -- PPI ~ OLD SCHOOL -- with all cables...!!!.. | eBay
> 
> Just scooped these
> 
> Not sure what the value is, but I didnt think it was deal, considering I need them


The original bare aluminum buttons.
Very os and hard to find. :thumbsup:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

they do look good with the aluminum... they are on their way to a new home...


----------



## nickpsd

Im in also, send me an invite also


----------



## Darth SQ

Inivites sent.
You PPI members going to post in the private forum?
There's 84 of you now. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

Bret,
I would love to, do you know if there is a way to get to it through Tapatalk ...???... most of my post are done on my phone.. thanx... Keith


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> Bret,
> I would love to, do you know if there is a way to get to it through Tapatalk ...???... most of my post are done on my phone.. thanx... Keith


I didn't know you couldn't.
Guess just through a computer then.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Turtl3Sh3ll

Would like to join also, once I start the 944 and lancer thread, you'll see the amps


----------



## Darth SQ

Turtl3Sh3ll said:


> Would like to join also, once I start the 944 and lancer thread, you'll see the amps


You can join if you recover my 3 rows of seats in my Suburban. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Turtl3Sh3ll

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> You can join if you recover my 3 rows of seats in my Suburban.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Sure I can recover them! What color/s, material/s? Sometime ago there was this 2 tone red and black suburban here at work; red top half and black bottom half and we did the oppsite inside; so black backrests and red cushions. Looked great for his application!


----------



## Darth SQ

Turtl3Sh3ll said:


> Sure I can recover them! What color/s, material/s? Sometime ago there was this 2 tone red and black suburban here at work; red top half and black bottom half and we did the oppsite inside; so black backrests and red cushions. Looked great for his application!


When will you be in NorCal?
You can use my wife's industrial sewing machines.
She has a whole room dedicated to bulk alterations as a side job, but I can't get her to sew my black leather seats. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Turtl3Sh3ll

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> When will you be in NorCal?
> You can use my wife's industrial sewing machines.
> She has a whole room dedicated to bulk alterations as a side job, but I can't get her to sew my black leather seats.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Will be in SoCal in the fall/winter months, if the material, foam and thread is readily available, I can go there and do them; just the 3 row of seats in black leather? Got pics?


----------



## Darth SQ

Wow do I have a treat for you guys!
I received a wonderful phone call from CHY (Carolyn Hall Young) today and she wanted me to wish you her best.
I hadn't talked with her for some time and it was just fantastic to hear from her today.
We talked about many things including the renewed ever increasing desire and passion for her work at PPI and Xtant.
I peeked at her profile and she's right now going through the PPI related threads as I type this.
If you see her post, her 59th birthday is this saturday so wish her a happy b-day.

Something I need to say here.
Carolyn is an absolute treasure.
If souls were light, her's would be a beacon.
I am very proud to call her my friend and I am a better person for knowing her.
Lucky us she chooses DIYMA to lurk from time to time. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI Master

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Wow do I have a treat for you guys!
> I received a wonderful phone call from CHY (Carolyn Hall Young) today and she wanted me to wish you her best.
> I hadn't talked with her for some time and it was just fantastic to hear from her today.
> We talked about many things including the renewed ever increasing desire and passion for her work at PPI and Xtant.
> I peeked at her profile and she's right now going through the PPI related threads as I type this.
> If you see her post, her 59th birthday is this saturday so wish her a happy b-day.
> 
> Something I need to say here.
> Carolyn is an absolute treasure.
> If souls were light, her's would be a beacon.
> I am very proud to call her my friend and I am a better person for knowing her.
> Lucky us she chooses DIYMA to lurk from time to time.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Bret, I haven't posted much although lately I listed up my wagon full of PPI ARTS and imagine how totally floored I became a few minutes ago to se CHY post a message about my old school PPI showoff of my car !! Thanks for bringing her back in to these talks. I get chills knowing a compliment came from the person that kick-started the design and supply for all those amps I have hoarded these many years.


----------



## Doc ProMos

I cannot wait to read some more of her post.... since I'm still a newbie here I haven't had the opportunity to be part of the forums when she's around.... I've actually searched for some of her art work to hang in my "PPI ROOM"... -- yes I actually have a room dedicated to PPI goodness... but her website has been a bit outdated, and I know this because it was hosted on me.com and I to had a me.com account that is now defunct for the improved iCloud.com.... but hopefully she will sometime read a post of mine and let me know where I might get some of her art work (which is awe inspiring).... cheers guys....

Keith
Doc ProMos


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> I cannot wait to read some more of her post.... since I'm still a newbie here I haven't had the opportunity to be part of the forums when she's around.... I've actually searched for some of her art work to hang in my "PPI ROOM"... -- yes I actually have a room dedicated to PPI goodness... but her website has been a bit outdated, and I know this because it was hosted on me.com and I to had a me.com account that is now defunct for the improved iCloud.com.... but hopefully she will sometime read a post of mine and let me know where I might get some of her art work (which is awe inspiring).... cheers guys....
> 
> Keith
> Doc ProMos


Google her full name and that will get you to her most recent art.
She is also on facebook.
Search her full name there as well.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI Master said:


> Bret, I haven't posted much although lately I listed up my wagon full of PPI ARTS and imagine how totally floored I became a few minutes ago to se CHY post a message about my old school PPI showoff of my car !! Thanks for bringing her back in to these talks. I get chills knowing a compliment came from the person that kick-started the design and supply for all those amps I have hoarded these many years.


Your welcome but I had very little to do with her return today to DIYMA.
Intrigue on her part to see what you members are doing with the os PPI Arts was the likely motivation. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## WRX/Z28

How'd I miss this thread? 

lol


----------



## Darth SQ

WRX/Z28 said:


> How'd I miss this thread?
> 
> lol


A very good question indeed........

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI-ART

Hey Bret. Can I join up? Thanks.


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI-ART said:


> Hey Bret. Can I join up? Thanks.


You have a lot of catching up to do. 
I tried to contact you a number of times but no luck.
CHY had asked about you as well.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI-ART

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> You have a lot of catching up to do.
> I tried to contact you a number of times but no luck.
> CHY had asked about you as well.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Yes we do. Call me if you still have my number. CHY is great. Hope she is well.


----------



## Darth SQ

PM'd ya. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

LOL!
I had almost forgot about this thread.
Ok, as it turned out, it's a little difficult to continue this club on DIYMA just due to the nature of the way it's accessed; it's inconvenient and really hasn't had any activity in a long long time.
So, if you haven't already, I would suggest that you consider joining the following Precision Power fb group.
So much more activity and very easy to access. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/precisionpower/


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## twistedfreak

what if your anti FB? lol


----------



## itchnertamatoa

twistedfreak said:


> what if your anti FB? lol


it ain't all that bad my friend ...


----------



## ilikepinktacos

My latist additions that I completely stumbled into. These will go nicely with my A200's, PAR-225, and PRO-MOS25. I'm pretty proud of my little collection! Now on to hunt for Art spacers...


----------



## wagonmaster

I am new to this forum but not new to Car Audio. I love PPI M, AM and Art series. using them in my new system. 

I would like to join.

Tim


----------



## Darth SQ

wagonmaster said:


> I am new to this forum but not new to Car Audio. I love PPI M, AM and Art series. using them in my new system.
> 
> I would like to join.
> 
> Tim


Well Tim I'll tell ya.
No one has posted in there in over a year.
It just wasn't practical since picture posting was handled differently than the regular DIYMA forum.
TBH it's also so much more easy to interact in a club format on FB so that's where all the PPI fan action takes place now.
Sorry.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwguy383

ilikepinktacos said:


> My latist additions that I completely stumbled into. These will go nicely with my A200's, PAR-225, and PRO-MOS25. I'm pretty proud of my little collection! Now on to hunt for Art spacers...


If yout looking for spacers brett has them all!!!!!


----------



## Darth SQ

vwguy383 said:


> If yout looking for spacers brett has them all!!!!!


LOL!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

